# How long do you have to stay in hosptal after an epidural?



## Jodiash

Hello Girls,

Just wondering does anyone know how long you have to stay in hospital after you have had an epidural? Is it usually overnight after the birth (all being well) or?

Thanks
Jodi:flower:


----------



## BetsyRN

Hmmm...depends where you are. At my hospital in the US, someone who has a completely natural vaginal delivery can go home in 6 hours. Someone who gets an epidural stays 24 hours, but this is more to make sure baby is okay before discharge. If you are positive for GBS, the pediatricians like for you to stay two nights as most GBS-related pneumonia symptoms show up within 48 hours. If you're in the US, I would talk to your OB as they're the ones that discharge you. They'll let you know the soonest you can go home.


----------



## Jodiash

BetsyRN said:


> Hmmm...depends where you are. At my hospital in the US, someone who has a completely natural vaginal delivery can go home in 6 hours. Someone who gets an epidural stays 24 hours, but this is more to make sure baby is okay before discharge. If you are positive for GBS, the pediatricians like for you to stay two nights as most GBS-related pneumonia symptoms show up within 48 hours. If you're in the US, I would talk to your OB as they're the ones that discharge you. They'll let you know the soonest you can go home.

ok then thank you I will ask - I am in England. Not to sure whether I will have one yet but just was curious to see how long you would have to stay in for, really all being well I would love to go home asap! x:flower:


----------



## gills8752

I had an epi, baby was born at 10am and I manage to get home at 3pm the next day and I was reallly pushing it to go home. They werent happy about letting me out. BUT I did loose a lot of blood so I think thats why they wanted me to stay longer. The most important bit was that I had peed 3 times and could walk happily and then the normal women were being let out.


----------



## Rachel_C

I asked the midwife at my last appointment what my hospital's policy is and she said they want you to stay for 24 hours after an epidural. In contrast, if you're on the midwife led unit and have a normal vaginal delivery they are keen to let you go home 2-6 hours after the birth.


----------



## Weeplin

I had an epidural with both my last labours. My daughter was born at 00:05 on a wednesday and they kept me in until Thursday morning but I had lost a bit more blood. My son was born at 17:45 and I went home the next morning x


----------



## ahcigar1

At my hospital they require you to stay a minimum of 24 hours after baby is born whether you have an epidural or not.


----------



## xJG30

I was in for 2 weeks due to complications afterwards.


----------



## tristansmum

they need you stay in cause firstly you'll have to wait for feeling to return. i had spinal block for EMCS and it took around 4-6 hours to get feeling back in my legs. i got out of bed the next morning 14 hours after the spinal and i was still shaking. also you'll have a urinary catheter and they will take that out once completely feeling returns to your body and then once its out you need to wee a couple of times so they know everything is ok. also epidurals carry risks of localised paralysis, headaches, shakes so they need to monitor you afterwards for this too. i'd say bet on 24 hours if you do opt for one xxx


----------



## thedog

Usually until the feeling has returned in your body.. and maybe a few hours later? We went home 30 hours later but had to stay in 24 hours as my son was hypoglycemic, other wise we'd of gone as soon as it had worn off! :)


----------



## bump wanted

Ohhh I thought you could come home the same day (ish)...I've learned something today then!


----------

